# Marc Jacobs Stam Bag



## Antigone

Do you think this bag is still worth keeping?


----------



## Shelbyrana

I have this bag and I love it... but I have yet to use it! I bought it because it was my dream bag for years and years.

So it really is up to you.


----------



## kateincali

If you like it, yes.

If you're keeping it because you're hoping there will be a renewed interest in MJ and you can get serious cash for it, no.

I'm keeping my little stams but have been selling my regular sized ones because they look dated to me. I didn't buy classic styles, though; they were all specialty stams and my taste has changed.


----------



## Antigone

Shelbyrana - I also bought it because it was the first designer bag I ever wanted! lol. 

I'm just unsure where to use it. It seems too blingy for everyday but I guess too big for special occasion. I used to drool over celebrities with their Stam bags...now I don't know how to use it because I am such a crossbody girl!


----------



## Antigone

faith_anne

I actually like it, just I don't know when and where to use it. Also I prefer crossbody bags. I remember I used to think it looked rock 'n roll...

Maybe I'll wear it with my band shirts and jeans...will it look out of place?


----------



## randr21

I still have my stam and haven't worn it at all.  Maybe we can use this thread as inspiration by posting ootd pics with it.  I still like mine, it's the most ladylike bag I own.


----------



## Antigone

randr21

Yes, that will be awesome.  I still like it too. Just don't know where and when to wear it!


----------



## kateincali

Antigone said:


> faith_anne
> 
> I actually like it, just I don't know when and where to use it. Also I prefer crossbody bags. I remember I used to think it looked rock 'n roll...
> 
> Maybe I'll wear it with my band shirts and jeans...will it look out of place?


which stam do you have?


----------



## Antigone

faith_ann,

I have the black classic Stam. The big one.


----------



## kateincali

Antigone said:


> faith_ann,
> 
> I have the black classic Stam. The big one.


i think that goes with pretty much any outfit


----------



## Shelbyrana

It think it would be super cute with jeans and a tee and flats. I have a mauve colored one- https://product-images.therealreal.com/MAR42670_1_enlarged.jpg






Maybe we should look at celebs carrying stams for inspiration.


----------



## rainrowan

I have three MJ stams -- purple, berry and a bronze one (repainted black). I love all of them. The only thing I wish was a strap that's easier on the shoulders. If I don't have to multi-task, then I carry it over my arm or hand-carry.


----------



## Taylor_elle

I have three of them: black, truffle and burgundy. I haven’t used them in a while but I normally wear them in the summer time when I carry less to work.


----------



## Miss World

Antigone said:


> Do you think this bag is still worth keeping?


I never owned one but I still think it’s an awesomely stylish bag. I think the chain and quilting is still very relevant. Dior, Chanel always have quilted bags with chains in their collection. I actually wish Marc Jacobs would reintroduce an updated Stam bag collection, cause I missed out the first time.


----------



## handbag hag

Antigone said:


> Do you think this bag is still worth keeping?



For sure, it's gorgeous!! The classic black has been my dream bag for 10 years. It isn't in my price range but even after all this time I still think it goes with everything


----------



## Luv n bags

I am cleaning out my closets and found my whole collection of Stams and Marc Jacobs bags.   Even though they are no longer relevant, I am going to rock them!


----------



## Taylor_elle

They might no longer be relevant but the quality is really good. I keep on thinking that I should sell some of the ones I use rarely and when I open the dust bags I just can’t seem to let them go because the leather is so nice. Even nicer than the other designer bags that I use more often.


----------



## Luv n bags

Taylor_elle said:


> They might no longer be relevant but the quality is really good. I keep on thinking that I should sell some of the ones I use rarely and when I open the dust bags I just can’t seem to let them go because the leather is so nice. Even nicer than the other designer bags that I use more often.



I agree! I love MJ!


----------



## kateincali

tigertrixie said:


> I am cleaning out my closets and found my whole collection of Stams and Marc Jacobs bags.   Even though they are no longer relevant, I am going to rock them!



That’s a nice thing to find!

Which ones do you have?


----------



## Luv n bags

faith_ann said:


> That’s a nice thing to find!
> 
> Which ones do you have?



Which ones don’t I have.  Most are quilted...stams,  small stams.  The whole striping line. A bunch of Blake’s.  A few Cecilia’s.  Wallets and a couple of the reAlly small cross body.  I’ll post pic later.  Oh, and every color Venetia made - in icy!


----------



## kateincali

tigertrixie said:


> Which ones don’t I have.  Most are quilted...stams,  small stams.  The whole striping line. A bunch of Blake’s.  A few Cecilia’s.  Wallets and a couple of the reAlly small cross body.  I’ll post pic later.  Oh, and every color Venetia made - in icy!


Ah, old school styles. Would love to see photos!


----------



## MJDaisy

quilted bags are always in style in my opinion, even if it's not an it bag anymore.


----------



## Luv n bags

Here ya go! A bunch of old school MJ’s
	

		
			
		

		
	










And this doesn’t even include the wallets I have[emoji12]


----------



## kateincali

tigertrixie said:


> Here ya go! A bunch of old school MJ’s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3932151
> View attachment 3932152
> View attachment 3932153
> View attachment 3932154
> View attachment 3932155
> View attachment 3932156
> View attachment 3932157
> View attachment 3932158
> 
> And this doesn’t even include the wallets I have[emoji12]



Gorgeous collection! Thanks for sharing [emoji173]️


----------



## Luv n bags

Thank you! I am starting to use them again.  I love the striping line...they are lined in leather[emoji173]️


----------



## kateincali

tigertrixie said:


> Thank you! I am starting to use them again.  I love the striping line...they are lined in leather[emoji173]️


Yeah, the leather lining is my favorite. I wish I had more of them.


----------



## Taylor_elle

tigertrixie said:


> Here ya go! A bunch of old school MJ’s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3932151
> View attachment 3932152
> View attachment 3932153
> View attachment 3932154
> View attachment 3932155
> View attachment 3932156
> View attachment 3932157
> View attachment 3932158
> 
> And this doesn’t even include the wallets I have[emoji12]



Wow! That’s a gorgeous collection. I love the older designs. The quality is so delicious.

I started buying MJ late so I only have a few of the older styles like a purple Stardust Cecilia and an orange Blake. At the time Stams were still selling in the MJ stores so I was able to get a few.


----------



## Luv n bags

Taylor_elle said:


> Wow! That’s a gorgeous collection. I love the older designs. The quality is so delicious.
> 
> I started buying MJ late so I only have a few of the older styles like a purple Stardust Cecilia and an orange Blake. At the time Stams were still selling in the MJ stores so I was able to get a few.



Thank you! I started buying along time ago when prices were at a premium- and the icy leather was all the rage! The icy stams, Venetias and wallets are all lined in suede.   Only downside to this collection, it the heaviness of the bags. 

I am sure you can get Stams on eBay for a bargain!


----------



## Taylor_elle

Oh I don’t want anymore Stams. Is that a Paradise Rio in the back of one of your pictures?


----------



## Luv n bags

Taylor_elle said:


> Oh I don’t want anymore Stams. Is that a Paradise Rio in the back of one of your pictures?



Yes it is!


----------



## netter

I have this stam and I think that it is the heaviest handbag that I own. I wear it occasionally, but will never part with it.


----------



## Stacey D

If you are unsure then that means its not really worth keeping in my opinion.


----------



## netter

Like I said, I won't be parting with it.


----------



## Gatsby

I have the Stam in black quilted leather and grey quilted leather.  While I don't love the chain on them, I think they are still great bags without the chain.  The leather quality and the kiss-lock closure, I think it's a timeless bag.


----------



## Roche

I also have a black and an off white big Stam.  The off white is new.  Those two were my first designer bags, I paid 1200$ for each.  The problem is that it is so heavy and the gold bling is not that cool anymore... but it was my dream bag and I will probably keep them.


----------



## llaga22

netter said:


> I have this stam and I think that it is the heaviest handbag that I own. I wear it occasionally, but will never part with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3974346



I have this one too. I have 4 total STAMS and I would never part with them.


----------



## kateincali

I only have two regular sized stams left and I don't know what to do with this one. I feel like it looks a little dated. I do like it, but I don't know if it's really my style anymore. 



I do still love my pink one, even though I've never used it.


----------



## Stacey D

faith_ann said:


> I only have two regular sized stams left and I don't know what to do with this one. I feel like it looks a little dated. I do like it, but I don't know if it's really my style anymore.
> View attachment 4003373
> 
> 
> I do still love my pink one, even though I've never used it.
> View attachment 4003374


I love that pink bag.


----------



## Luv n bags

I found a little Stam in metallic pink in my closet.  This satisfies my hot pink craving!
I don’t care if it looks dated..I am gonna rock it! Plus, I saved myself $5k from purchasing a Chanel flap in this color!


----------



## kateincali

Stacey D said:


> I love that pink bag.


thanks! i should really use it one of these days, though.


----------



## kateincali

tigertrixie said:


> I found a little Stam in metallic pink in my closet.  This satisfies my hot pink craving!
> I don’t care if it looks dated..I am gonna rock it! Plus, I saved myself $5k from purchasing a Chanel flap in this color!
> View attachment 4017784


love that color. IMO the little stams rarely look dated


----------



## Luv n bags

faith_ann said:


> love that color. IMO the little stams rarely look dated



Thank you! It is my favorite color.  I still use my Stams.  I really don’t care what people think.


----------



## Taimi

I bought a black regular and an aubergine small Stam a little while ago, my first ones! I don’t think they look dated at all, the shape of the bag is very classic. The chunky chain, however, can be a little outdated for sure. That’s why I’m considering to buy a little less chunky chains for my Stams, or use them without.


----------



## Luv n bags

Taimi said:


> I bought a black regular and an aubergine small Stam a little while ago, my first ones! I don’t think they look dated at all, the shape of the bag is very classic. The chunky chain, however, can be a little outdated for sure. That’s why I’m considering to buy a little less chunky chains for my Stams, or use them without.



I never use the chains with my Stams.  Even when they were “IN” back in the day.


----------



## netter

While the standard size stams have not held their value in most cases, I think that the mini stam has held its value. At least that is what I have noticed.


----------



## pianolize

I just adore these bags. I have a mini and small- often I try to cram too much into the small, but don't think I'd enjoy carrying them any larger. These are just gorgeous bags! I'm totally fine with anyone thinking they're dated - the little ones are still cute IMO!


----------



## BigTexy

Hello ladies! This thread seemed to still be alive, but if I should create a new one, just let me know 
I'm hoping I can get your opinion about some Stam bags that I have been looking at buying. I haven't ever seen any in real life, so it's kind of hard to decide which one to get. 
Ideally I think the mini Stam and small Stam are what I'm looking for, but I found a regular Stam from 2005 with the suede lining in this beautiful brown color for a good price. Admittedly, I will probably try to get one of each at some point, and was hoping to get your thoughts on this particular season. From what I understand through reading this forum, the 2005 bags weren't as heavy as later seasons and the leather wears really nicely (and that suede lining!). Here's the bag: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Famous-Mar...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649

There is also a 2007 Bonnie that I found in a beautiful blue color and I really liked the leather shoulder strap. But is the bag too big for not having handles as well? If it was a mini Stam I would have been sold immediately, but I'm just not sure about the shape not having seen it in real life either. Here it is: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacob...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649

Since I haven't been looking for too long I don't want to get both right now, but would like to have one and see how much I like the style. Thanks for any advice!


----------



## kateincali

BigTexy said:


> Hello ladies! This thread seemed to still be alive, but if I should create a new one, just let me know
> I'm hoping I can get your opinion about some Stam bags that I have been looking at buying. I haven't ever seen any in real life, so it's kind of hard to decide which one to get.
> Ideally I think the mini Stam and small Stam are what I'm looking for, but I found a regular Stam from 2005 with the suede lining in this beautiful brown color for a good price. Admittedly, I will probably try to get one of each at some point, and was hoping to get your thoughts on this particular season. From what I understand through reading this forum, the 2005 bags weren't as heavy as later seasons and the leather wears really nicely (and that suede lining!). Here's the bag: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Famous-Marc-Jacobs-quilted-leather-STAM-bag-purse-satchel-AUTH-solid-vintage/222944235272?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
> 
> There is also a 2007 Bonnie that I found in a beautiful blue color and I really liked the leather shoulder strap. But is the bag too big for not having handles as well? If it was a mini Stam I would have been sold immediately, but I'm just not sure about the shape not having seen it in real life either. Here it is: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-Stam-Cecilia-Quilted-Blue-Leather-Chain-Kisslock-Shoulder-EUC/142763510238?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
> 
> Since I haven't been looking for too long I don't want to get both right now, but would like to have one and see how much I like the style. Thanks for any advice!


The Fall 2005 stams are actually slightly heavier than most later season stams, due to the chain, thicker leather, and suede lining combination. Not by much, though.

The taupe stam you linked to is not that deep of a brown in natural light, JTLYK. Here's a photo of the one I used to own for comparison:



I personally find the size and overall look of the Bonnie to be slightly awkward. Have you considered the little stam? They're just a tiny bit smaller at about 12" x 8" and there's one in a similar shade of blue, though with a different strap.


----------



## BigTexy

faith_ann said:


> The Fall 2005 stams are actually slightly heavier than most later season stams, due to the chain, thicker leather, and suede lining combination. Not by much, though.
> 
> The taupe stam you linked to is not that deep of a brown in natural light, JTLYK. Here's a photo of the one I used to own for comparison:
> View attachment 4055198
> 
> 
> I personally find the size and overall look of the Bonnie to be slightly awkward. Have you considered the little stam? They're just a tiny bit smaller at about 12" x 8" and there's one in a similar shade of blue, though with a different strap.



Thank you for including the pic of the taupe Stam, that is a bit different than what it looks like in the listing. The color is nice, but not what I wanted  You're right about the Bonnie. The more I look at it, the more it seems 'not me'. I would rather wait for a little pricier bag that's just what I'm looking for. 
That little Stam is really pretty! I definitely want one that size, and a mini Stam too. Not necessarily both in blue  I am mostly drawn to the jewel-tone Stams, like that blue, purple, green, and wine/burgundy. There is a nice looking olive green little Stam on Poshmark, but I'm waiting for more photos before I decide. I think I'm getting better at identifying the fakes, but the ones with the heat stamp are a bit tricky for a newbie like me.


----------



## BigTexy

Ok, I've gotten brave and I've narrowed it down to 2 small Stams and want to order one of them. One is bordeaux and has the suede lining and the other one is closer to berry and from 2008 (is that the goat skin year?). I like the color of both of them equally, and the price is about the same (was considering making an offer). Experts, is there an obvious choice? 
Here is the bordeaux one (still waiting on season tag pic): https://poshmark.com/listing/Marc-Jacobs-Quilted-shoulder-bag-59a6ebfaf0137d98d5004eac

The berry one: https://poshmark.com/listing/Marc-Jacobsfinal-drop-in-price-5aa04a8536b9def50f8c220b
Thanks for your input!


----------



## kateincali

BigTexy said:


> Ok, I've gotten brave and I've narrowed it down to 2 small Stams and want to order one of them. One is bordeaux and has the suede lining and the other one is closer to berry and from 2008 (is that the goat skin year?). I like the color of both of them equally, and the price is about the same (was considering making an offer). Experts, is there an obvious choice?
> Here is the bordeaux one (still waiting on season tag pic): https://poshmark.com/listing/Marc-Jacobs-Quilted-shoulder-bag-59a6ebfaf0137d98d5004eac
> 
> The berry one: https://poshmark.com/listing/Marc-Jacobsfinal-drop-in-price-5aa04a8536b9def50f8c220b
> Thanks for your input!


Bordeaux, without a doubt. It's a hard to find color and Fall 2005 icy leather can't be beat.

There were goatskin stams in 2008 and though I can't recall if that one specifically is, it does look like it. It's a personal preference but I'm not much of a fan of goatskin, it doesn't wear well IME and I don't like the texture (kind of...squeaky? like if plastic and leather had a baby. or something. i'm not explaining this well.)


----------



## BigTexy

faith_ann said:


> Bordeaux, without a doubt. It's a hard to find color and Fall 2005 icy leather can't be beat.
> 
> There were goatskin stams in 2008 and though I can't recall if that one specifically is, it does look like it. It's a personal preference but I'm not much of a fan of goatskin, it doesn't wear well IME and I don't like the texture (kind of...squeaky? like if plastic and leather had a baby. or something. i'm not explaining this well.)


That is awesome intel, you rock! I didn't realize that was an icy Stam  Should I wait for the season tags before I get it, or is that one a pretty safe bet? 
Your description of goat leather is THE BEST! Described it perfectly  I have goat skin work gloves, and they are pretty soft, so I was hoping it would be the same for the bag, lol. I'm sure that's very different in quality...


----------



## BigTexy

BigTexy said:


> That is awesome intel, you rock! I didn't realize that was an icy Stam  Should I wait for the season tags before I get it, or is that one a pretty safe bet?
> Your description of goat leather is THE BEST! Described it perfectly  I have goat skin work gloves, and they are pretty soft, so I was hoping it would be the same for the bag, lol. I'm sure that's very different in quality...


I went ahead and got it! There was a bit of confusion for a min there when I confirmed my purchase, it looked like someone else had already gotten it...but I have a confirmation email from Poshmark now!


----------



## Luv n bags

BigTexy said:


> I went ahead and got it! There was a bit of confusion for a min there when I confirmed my purchase, it looked like someone else had already gotten it...but I have a confirmation email from Poshmark now!



I have a bunch of Icy items.  They are very similar to Chanel caviar leather (which is what all my Chanel bags are).  The wear and tear this leather can endure is excellent.  And it is so beautiful with the sheen[emoji173]️


----------



## BigTexy

tigertrixie said:


> I have a bunch of Icy items.  They are very similar to Chanel caviar leather (which is what all my Chanel bags are).  The wear and tear this leather can endure is excellent.  And it is so beautiful with the sheen[emoji173]️


Ooh, I can't wait to see for myself! Thanks for the reassurance [emoji4] I'm glad this bag won't have to be babied to keep looking good, not that I would ever mistreat it, but things happen sometimes. First step is to protect the leather, right? What has worked best for you on your Icys?

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## Luv n bags

BigTexy said:


> Ooh, I can't wait to see for myself! Thanks for the reassurance [emoji4] I'm glad this bag won't have to be babied to keep looking good, not that I would ever mistreat it, but things happen sometimes. First step is to protect the leather, right? What has worked best for you on your Icys?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk



I have never treated my bags.  They all look brand new.  
Here are all the Icys (and others) still looking new - none were treated with anything.


----------



## kateincali

BigTexy said:


> I went ahead and got it! There was a bit of confusion for a min there when I confirmed my purchase, it looked like someone else had already gotten it...but I have a confirmation email from Poshmark now!


I'm glad you got it! It's a gorgeous bag.


----------



## kateincali

tigertrixie said:


> I have never treated my bags.  They all look brand new.
> Here are all the Icys (and others) still looking new - none were treated with anything.
> View attachment 4056417
> View attachment 4056418
> View attachment 4056419


oh you have the petrol i never should have sold...I really regret that. You have a lovely collection!


----------



## Luv n bags

faith_ann said:


> oh you have the petrol i never should have sold...I really regret that. You have a lovely collection!
> View attachment 4056426



Thank you @faith_ann! I know I should start clearing out the closets.  But I am so sentimental.  I remember what went into finding each bag - at the time they were hot commodities...with a price tag to go along with it.

I love the petrol.  That was the hardest one to find.  And the burgundy was hard to find, too.


----------



## kateincali

tigertrixie said:


> Thank you @faith_ann! I know I should start clearing out the closets.  But I am so sentimental.  I remember what went into finding each bag - at the time they were hot commodities...with a price tag to go along with it.
> 
> I love the petrol.  That was the hardest one to find.  And the burgundy was hard to find, too.



Eh. Unless it’s something you can’t stand the sight of, there’s little point in trying to sell in this market. I wish I could buy these days because I could nicely round out my collection for next to nothing.

My petrol went to a friend of mine, so at least there’s that. And honestly I never use my large stams, anyway.

You should post a thread with all your bags! I’d love to see what you have. There aren’t any collection threads anymore.


----------



## Luv n bags

faith_ann said:


> Eh. Unless it’s something you can’t stand the sight of, there’s little point in trying to sell in this market. I wish I could buy these days because I could nicely round out my collection for next to nothing.
> 
> My petrol went to a friend of mine, so at least there’s that. And honestly I never use my large stams, anyway.
> 
> You should post a thread with all your bags! I’d love to see what you have. There aren’t any collection threads anymore.



I never use my Stams, either.  In fact, been using my one and only Hermes since I got it.  After MJ, I got a few Chanel’s and a bunch of Balenciaga’s.   I love the quality of the MJ’s. Especially the icy leather!


----------



## BigTexy

faith_ann said:


> I'm glad you got it! It's a gorgeous bag.


Me too! I won't get to see it for about a month though   Since I live overseas right now, it got sent to my mom (you guessed it, in TX), so it has to wait until she comes to visit next month. Luckily I have @tigertrixie's collection to drool over until then


----------



## BigTexy

tigertrixie said:


> I have never treated my bags.  They all look brand new.
> Here are all the Icys (and others) still looking new - none were treated with anything.
> View attachment 4056417
> View attachment 4056418
> View attachment 4056419


Wow, look at that eyecandy! They all still look amazing. That Icy leather is really gorgeous...I'm definitely keeping an eye out for that now that I know what it looks like. Was the Icy leather only available Fall 2005? And did they make Mini Stams in it, or just the regular and small?


----------



## Luv n bags

BigTexy said:


> Wow, look at that eyecandy! They all still look amazing. That Icy leather is really gorgeous...I'm definitely keeping an eye out for that now that I know what it looks like. Was the Icy leather only available Fall 2005? And did they make Mini Stams in it, or just the regular and small?



Thanks!
If memory serves me correctly, the Icy leather was only 2005.  Mini Stams were not out yet.  In this leather, wallets, coin holders and MUltipocket handbags were made (I know first hand)[emoji23]


----------



## Stacey D

I believe that it is definitely worth keeping.


----------



## pianolize

Miso Fine said:


> Thank you @faith_ann! I know I should start clearing out the closets.  But I am so sentimental.  I remember what went into finding each bag - at the time they were hot commodities...with a price tag to go along with it.
> 
> I love the petrol.  That was the hardest one to find.  And the burgundy was hard to find, too.


I think I relate-- I realized that I rather enjoy having certain items in my closet even though I rarely use them anymore. Strange, huh? And, it only applies to bags - other extraneous things laying around irritate me...


----------



## new.old.bag

pianolize said:


> I think I relate-- I realized that I rather enjoy having certain items in my closet even though I rarely use them anymore. Strange, huh? And, it only applies to bags - other extraneous things laying around irritate me...


I do this with bags, scarves, certain shoes, and jewelry. I’ve been doing some spring cleaning and recently realized that my older MJ bags probably have a forever home in my closet. The blingy-butt jeans from the same era are a different story haha.


----------



## pianolize

new.old.bag said:


> I do this with bags, scarves, certain shoes, and jewelry. I’ve been doing some spring cleaning and recently realized that my older MJ bags probably have a forever home in my closet. The blingy-butt jeans from the same era are a different story haha.


----------



## dichka

I’ve learned my lesson with anything designer, keep it! 

I sold all my MCM things a few years after the company went bankrupt for practically nothing. Only to see some of my items be re -released and substantially more expensive than what I paid for mine robs ago. 

I had the opportunity to get a beautiful pre owned Dior saddle for a great price about 5 years ago. My friend talked me out of it said it was outdated. Well it’s much more now. 

I never had a Stam ( too heavy) but I have 2 gorgeous MJ Singles. I’ve since stored them away, but will never part. Fashion, especially designer, always returns. If it’s not relevant now, I promise you it probably will be in time.


----------



## iqaganda

I love the Stams! IMO, whenever you think about Marc Jacobs, you’ll instantly think of the Stam. Stam was It status during the reign of Marc Jacobs. I am still collecting the stams. Don’t care what others say, I still think they’re gorgeous! 

Here are mine! I just found a Black Small Stam Brand New condition last week and very happy about it! Still keeping my hopes high with a Cobalt Blue one... [emoji16]


----------



## netter

iqaganda said:


> I love the Stams! IMO, whenever you think about Marc Jacobs, you’ll instantly think of the Stam. Stam was It status during the reign of Marc Jacobs. I am still collecting the stams. Don’t care what others say, I still think they’re gorgeous!
> 
> Here are mine! I just found a Black Small Stam Brand New condition last week and very happy about it! Still keeping my hopes high with a Cobalt Blue one... [emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 4423260
> 
> View attachment 4423261
> 
> View attachment 4423262


I love all of them but the pink is my fav. I have a stam that I am willing to trade something for. Thanks for sharing your lovely collection.


----------



## elisabettaverde

I found this little Flamingo Stam recently, brand new, sort of a warm coral tone, really the perfect size.  Just sold a cobalt blue regular Stam, had mixed feelings about letting it go but this was a good replacement.


----------



## netter

How come I love everyone else's stam but I am having a hard time loving my own? Is it a case of the grass is greener on the other side of the fence?


----------



## Roie55

I only ever bought the large black stam from MJ, its the one bag that looks really lady like for work. I only recently bought my first Chanel, but the Stam has a special place in my heart. I think it will always be a stylish choice, dont ever sell them ladies.


----------



## madamefifi

iqaganda said:


> I love the Stams! IMO, whenever you think about Marc Jacobs, you’ll instantly think of the Stam. Stam was It status during the reign of Marc Jacobs. I am still collecting the stams. Don’t care what others say, I still think they’re gorgeous!
> 
> I remember when the Stam was the It bag for a while, I wanted one so bad but couldn’t justify the expense. Now that I am wealthier and Stams can be found at very reasonable prices on resale sites, I finally got one, just for the hell of it.  I’m very pleased with it.


----------



## netter

madamefifi said:


> View attachment 4521306


That is a lovely handbag you have there lady. Good purchase.


----------



## CoCoBelle

It’s one of my favorite bags, I use the strap on other bags for a edgy look. I think MJ should re-introduce the Stam to invigorate the brand with new looks & straps like all of the other designers are currently doing.


----------



## Luna

Anyone still have/use their Stam?


----------



## smiles1003

Luna said:


> Anyone still have/use their Stam?


I had a full sized stam I only used a couple of times, I just sold it because as much as I adored the bag I am petite and the size/ strap drop I didnt feel worked for me.  So I never used it.  However, if I could get my hands on a little stam I would use it now since the size would be better.  I love the stam!


----------



## Luna

I still have my patchwork stam.. needs a little bit of a visit to the dr though, a seam in the patchwork ripped... I think with all this vintage lady like styling re-emerging on the runways, the stam might be a cool "vintage" bag to break out.


----------



## Venessa84

I still have mine but haven’t used it in quite some time. Hard to let go too as I still love the look of it.


----------



## Lolly

I am a HUGE fan of the Stam bag. I could see this one coming back into style for sure. It's roomy and nice. I also really appreciate the quality of the bag. It looks great with everything, too.


----------



## fettfleck

This was my second big bag love and I still love it!
Last week I found all after cleaning my bag storage! I still love this bag and its still smooshy leather!  Remember the icy leather?!
Need to take them out more though... They need bag love...


----------



## iqaganda

Since Designers are bringing back old designs recently, who’s waiting for Marc Jacobs to bring back the Stam??? 

It’s undeniable that the Stam is the most sought after piece from Marc Jacobs of all time...


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

I fell in Love with the Stam when it was first launched and went on a wait list to get it-I got the first wave he did with Canvas lining (in about 2006 I think) though I always really loved the first version he did with burgundy suede lining.
I must confess that although I made a massive fuss about getting it and even to my mothers annoyance spent some of the Money my father left me to buy it (I think it cost around £780) I have barely used it.
I still love the design and its very cool classic with an edge (my bag is black) but its SO heavy even with nothing in it.
I hope it makes a comeback because it is a gorgeous bag and beautifully made but with the chain adding to the weight though I know I'd be very reluctant to sell it  I am dubious as to wether I will ever wear it again and due to the weight I'm now glad I didn't get one with suede lining
Mine's a large size in the Icy Leather


----------



## Luna

once this is all over, i'm gonna plan my own come back - i still love this bag.


----------



## ghoulish

Luna said:


> once this is all over, i'm gonna plan my own come back - i still love this bag.


I'd support it! What a lovely bag!


----------



## Manila128

This thread has inspired me to take mine out and use them! And also buy a couple that I missed out on the first time around (a stam in blush and one in gray). I'd love to see everyone's OOTDs with their Stam after the pandemic restrictions are lifted!


----------



## Lucia.elena

I have a mini Stam that I bought on Posh a few weeks ago... I love it! I wish MJ would revamp it and re-release.


----------



## elisabettaverde

Lucia.elena said:


> I have a mini Stam that I bought on Posh a few weeks ago... I love it! I wish MJ would revamp it and re-release.


 That’s the best, most wearable size.  Hope you can share a picture.  I had two large beautiful Stams I bought on ebay, and enjoyed then, but decided to sell once I discovered the smaller sizes.  To me the Stam is the best shape ever.


----------



## Lucia.elena

elisabettaverde said:


> That’s the best, most wearable size.  Hope you can share a picture.  I had two large beautiful Stams I bought on ebay, and enjoyed then, but decided to sell once I discovered the smaller sizes.  To me the Stam is the best shape ever.



Of course! This is the bag, in a gorgeous grey color. I agree, this size is my favorite


----------



## elisabettaverde

Lucia.elena said:


> Of course! This is the bag, in a gorgeous grey color. I agree, this size is my favorite


Adorable and classy!  I’ll share my Stam family this weekend.


----------



## elisabettaverde

Here are my current Stams.  I sold two large ones last year, a bright blue and gray.  I just found this black patent leather stam on Ebay, in gorgeous condition, and it’s a bit lighter than the regular leather.   
	

		
			
		

		
	




I’m a bit on the fence about the black and gold, of course it’s a more “special occasion” look, and I call it my Vegas or New Orleans bag, where more is more.
The mini stam is flamingo and the baby burgundy is called cassis.


----------



## barskin

Here's my latest, a metallic gold python.


----------



## RT1

fettfleck said:


> This was my second big bag love and I still love it!
> Last week I found all after cleaning my bag storage! I still love this bag and its still smooshy leather!  Remember the icy leather?!
> Need to take them out more though... They need bag love...
> 
> View attachment 4708102



WOW!!!    
What a beautiful bag collection!


----------



## RT1

barskin said:


> Here's my latest, a metallic gold python.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4809352



Gorgeous bag!


----------



## llaga22

Will never let these babies go. Even if people say they’re dated. NEVER.


----------



## elisabettaverde

llaga22 said:


> Will never let these babies go. Even if people say they’re dated. NEVER.
> 
> View attachment 4811021


I don’t blame you one bit.


----------



## italianlolita

I love the Stam and Little Stam!! Very classy!


----------



## youngprof

I have two Stams - black and taupe, from the very first year they came out. I loved them so much - the odd vintage-y vibe, the big chain. Up until recently (pre-COVID), I would grab the black one for nights when we go to performances - it just seems right for that.

When we start going out again, I think the taupe can have a come-back, as well. The leather is beautiful.

This thread made me have some happy memories, thanks!


----------



## slickskin

llaga22 said:


> Will never let these babies go. Even if people say they’re dated. NEVER.
> 
> View attachment 4811021



Love your Stam collection! They're too heavy for me, so I have the Cecilia instead (in 2 colors).


----------



## llaga22

slickskin said:


> Love your Stam collection! They're too heavy for me, so I have the Cecilia instead (in 2 colors).


I have a Cecilia too. I should post it here but I think I have done a proper post on it. Let me check.


----------



## IntheOcean

llaga22 said:


> Will never let these babies go. Even if people say they’re dated. NEVER.
> 
> View attachment 4811021


Nor should you!   While this style not exactly my cup of tea, they're beautiful and, I would say, even more of an eye-catcher and more special now that they're not 'in style' and fewer people carry them.


----------



## midniteluna

elisabettaverde said:


> Here are my current Stams.  I sold two large ones last year, a bright blue and gray.  I just found this black patent leather stam on Ebay, in gorgeous condition, and it’s a bit lighter than the regular leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4767182
> View attachment 4767183
> 
> I’m a bit on the fence about the black and gold, of course it’s a more “special occasion” look, and I call it my Vegas or New Orleans bag, where more is more.
> The mini stam is flamingo and the baby burgundy is called cassis.



Hi, lovely collection! I've been eyeing on a patent Stam in navy but unsure how I like patent leather. Does it leave fingerprints? You mentioned it is lighter in weight compared to the leather Stam? Does it feel more rigid to use since it's patent leather? Does it make funny sounds? Sorry Ive got so many questions, I really love the Stam and the patent one sort of caught my attention but not sure if I'll actually like it. Appreciate your reply in this


----------



## Shelbyrana

I sold my stam and I regret it!


----------



## pretty_wommon

iqaganda said:


> I love the Stams! IMO, whenever you think about Marc Jacobs, you’ll instantly think of the Stam. Stam was It status during the reign of Marc Jacobs. I am still collecting the stams. Don’t care what others say, I still think they’re gorgeous!
> 
> Here are mine! I just found a Black Small Stam Brand New condition last week and very happy about it! Still keeping my hopes high with a Cobalt Blue one... [emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 4423260
> 
> View attachment 4423261
> 
> View attachment 4423262


I love your collection!!! I have been on the lookout for a stam bag the past weeks - just because a lot of the 90's bags are coming back. I am also specifically looking for a blue one. Just because I don't have a blue bag yet and I think a stam bag in blue would be gorgeous!


----------



## pretty_wommon

barskin said:


> Here's my latest, a metallic gold python.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4809352


Oh my goodness, this is gorgeous! Honestly, it does not fit my personal style, but who cares, i'd want this in my collection! Congratulations!


----------



## pretty_wommon

I got my Marc Jacobs stam bag!  It's so beautiful. The quality of this bag is amazing. The leather is so luscious. I would have preferred black with all the blingy hardware (yes, I am boring haha) but I love this blue color, too. And the condition of this one is unbelievable, I just had to get it. I don't think it was ever used. The leather is perfect and no scratch on the hardware. Here are a couple of photos - hard to capture the color. So apologies for the background but this is the part of the house that best captures the blue shade. I wish I had proper photo lights


----------



## midniteluna

pretty_wommon said:


> I got my Marc Jacobs stam bag!  It's so beautiful. The quality of this bag is amazing. The leather is so luscious. I would have preferred black with all the blingy hardware (yes, I am boring haha) but I love this blue color, too. And the condition of this one is unbelievable, I just had to get it. I don't think it was ever used. The leather is perfect and no scratch on the hardware. Here are a couple of photos - hard to capture the color. So apologies for the background but this is the part of the house that best captures the blue shade. I wish I had proper photo lights
> 
> View attachment 4844817
> 
> 
> View attachment 4844818



This looks gorgeous! Congrats! I am hunting for one in a color I like...


----------



## pretty_wommon

midniteluna said:


> This looks gorgeous! Congrats! I am hunting for one in a color I like...


Thank you! I really recommend buying this bag. The price now is really good considering the quality of the bag. I hope you find the color that will make your heart beat faster


----------



## randr21

Brought mine out today...


----------



## pretty_wommon

randr21 said:


> Brought mine out today...
> 
> View attachment 4853416
> View attachment 4853417



Wow! This bag is really beautiful in whatever color! I want more now. Haha. Thanks for sharing


----------



## youngprof

randr21 said:


> Brought mine out today...
> 
> View attachment 4853416
> View attachment 4853417


Ah, the taupe! I think that is such a beautiful, vintage-y but cool bag, and that color is wonderful.
(I'm probably biased because I have the same bag, but a picture of that bag in taupe, held by Karen Elson and containing a kitten! in Vogue magazine is what started it all for me!)


----------



## youngprof

Forgive the image quality, but this is the picture I was remembering!


----------



## iqaganda

pretty_wommon said:


> I got my Marc Jacobs stam bag!  It's so beautiful. The quality of this bag is amazing. The leather is so luscious. I would have preferred black with all the blingy hardware (yes, I am boring haha) but I love this blue color, too. And the condition of this one is unbelievable, I just had to get it. I don't think it was ever used. The leather is perfect and no scratch on the hardware. Here are a couple of photos - hard to capture the color. So apologies for the background but this is the part of the house that best captures the blue shade. I wish I had proper photo lights
> 
> View attachment 4844817
> 
> 
> View attachment 4844818



OMG!!! It’s so gorgeous!! Now I want one! Congratulations on your beauty!!


----------



## Lodpah

Shelbyrana said:


> I sold my stam and I regret it!


I’m thinking of selling my gun metal gray one and I was looking for justification to hang onto it since someone made an offer. Don’t know what to do.


----------



## iqaganda

Just an update... I finally found a Cobalt Blue Stam!! And this time, it’s in baby size!! Can’t wait for it to arrive!! Woohoo!


----------



## pretty_wommon

iqaganda said:


> Just an update... I finally found a Cobalt Blue Stam!! And this time, it’s in baby size!! Can’t wait for it to arrive!! Woohoo!


so happy for you.  can't wait to see your photos. congrats!


----------



## iqaganda

pretty_wommon said:


> so happy for you.  can't wait to see your photos. congrats!



yay!! It’s finally here!! I can finally be at peace searching for Stams now.



The colour is as gorgeous as I remembered it for the first time and I am so happy that I got it in a baby size! I now finally have the stams in all sizes.


----------



## IntheOcean

iqaganda said:


> yay!! It’s finally here!! I can finally be at peace searching for Stams now.
> 
> View attachment 4885587
> 
> The colour is as gorgeous as I remembered it for the first time and I am so happy that I got it in a baby size! I now finally have the stams in all sizes.


The color is soooo lovely!  Congrats on adding this beauty to your collection


----------



## pretty_wommon

IntheOcean said:


> The color is soooo lovely!  Congrats on adding this beauty to your collection


beautiful! so happy for you!!!


----------



## iqaganda

IntheOcean said:


> The color is soooo lovely!  Congrats on adding this beauty to your collection


Thank you!!


----------



## elisabettaverde

Here’s one bag I will not part with...
Baby Stam in Cassis.  Adorable and surprisingly roomy.


----------



## pretty_wommon

elisabettaverde said:


> View attachment 4905663
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s one bag I will not part with...
> Baby Stam in Cassis.  Adorable and surprisingly roomy.


whoah! this is sooo gorgeous! and the leather threaded through the chain! just beautiful!


----------



## midniteluna

elisabettaverde said:


> View attachment 4905663
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s one bag I will not part with...
> Baby Stam in Cassis.  Adorable and surprisingly roomy.


Lovely color and size! I am still hunting for the right color


----------



## muchstuff

midniteluna said:


> Lovely color and size! I am still hunting for the right color


Did you see the listing on the auctions thread?


----------



## midniteluna

muchstuff said:


> Did you see the listing on the auctions thread?


oh no I didn't! I didn't know there's an auction thread...oops...


----------



## muchstuff

midniteluna said:


> oh no I didn't! I didn't know there's an auction thread...oops...


It’s under shopping resources in the forums list.


----------



## pretty_wommon

If there is one bag i'd like to see reissued, it is the stam bag. It is just so current, with the big chains and puffy quilting.   The only thing is, if it gets reissued, the prices in preloved sites will go up.


----------



## pretty_wommon

elisabettaverde said:


> View attachment 4905663
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s one bag I will not part with...
> Baby Stam in Cassis.  Adorable and surprisingly roomy.



I am now looking for a little/baby stam. I am not sure which color yet. I think I can be adventurous with the color for this one. A post on Purseblog about the Miumiu Belle Bag recently has triggered my desire to get a little stam. They share so many similar elements, but I still find the stam bag more attractive. I hope I find my little stam


----------



## AmelieH

elisabettaverde said:


> View attachment 4905663
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s one bag I will not part with...
> Baby Stam in Cassis.  Adorable and surprisingly roomy.


Congrats such a gorgeous bag, I love the colour


----------



## elisabettaverde

pretty_wommon said:


> If there is one bag i'd like to see reissued, it is the stam bag. It is just so current, with the big chains and puffy quilting.   The only thing is, if it gets reissued, the prices in preloved sites will go up.



I’d be all over a Stam reissue!! I noticed that Fashionphile has just started offering Stams again on their site. I bought all of mine on Ebay but started unloading my large sizes once I discovered the in between size (mini).  Here is my current collection:


----------



## mursepurse

elisabettaverde said:


> I’d be all over a Stam reissue!! I noticed that Fashionphile has just started offering Stams again on their site. I bought all of mine on Ebay but started unloading my large sizes once I discovered the in between size (mini).  Here is my current collection:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4923190


super cute collection!


----------



## pretty_wommon

elisabettaverde said:


> I’d be all over a Stam reissue!! I noticed that Fashionphile has just started offering Stams again on their site. I bought all of mine on Ebay but started unloading my large sizes once I discovered the in between size (mini).  Here is my current collection:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4923190


I love your collection! that metallic stam is gorgeous!  The price on Fashionphile is still good. I think it would be cool if people just start wearing Stam bags again. I will definitely start using my blue stam in spring... I hope by then we can go out again.


----------



## Lady001

I have the Cecilia in Violet. It's beautiful but a bit less practical for me. I tried to sell it but the offers were so low that I decided to keep it. Such a waste for such a beautiful bag.


----------



## elisabettaverde

mursepurse said:


> super cute collection!


Thank you


----------



## elisabettaverde

pretty_wommon said:


> I love your collection! that metallic stam is gorgeous!  The price on Fashionphile is still good. I think it would be cool if people just start wearing Stam bags again. I will definitely start using my blue stam in spring... I hope by then we can go out again.


Thank you 
And yes, I’m all in favor of bringing back the bling!


----------



## elisabettaverde

Lady001 said:


> I have the Cecilia in Violet. It's beautiful but a bit less practical for me. I tried to sell it but the offers were so low that I decided to keep it. Such a waste for such a beautiful bag.


That must be pretty!


----------



## midniteluna

My very first Stam  ! and a patent bag. Found it preloved in superb condition and at exceptional price! It feels big and heavy so I put as little as I can in the bag. Been carrying it for a few days now and am loving it so much!Marc Jacobs should really bring back the Stam, I know I'd get one for sure!


----------



## poshyetthrifty

My second stam! (My first one is the little East West Stam that was kindly authenticated for me on this forum!) I got this one from TRR. It came with the dust bag and authenticity card. The leather is super dry and needs a good conditioning, but otherwise the bag is spotless and in great shape! My next stam will be a full sized one so that I have three sizes to choose from!


----------



## AmelieH

poshyetthrifty said:


> My second stam! (My first one is the little East West Stam that was kindly authenticated for me on this forum!) I got this one from TRR. It came with the dust bag and authenticity card. The leather is super dry and needs a good conditioning, but otherwise the bag is spotless and in great shape! My next stam will be a full sized one so that I have three sizes to choose from!


Congrats the Little Stam is super gorgeous. You can get the Mini Stam which is a size up from the Little Stam. The Full sized or Regular Stam is huge. Anyway enjoy your Stams.


----------



## poshyetthrifty

AmelieH said:


> Congrats the Little Stam is super gorgeous. You can get the Mini Stam which is a size up from the Little Stam. The Full sized or Regular Stam is huge. Anyway enjoy your Stams.


I didn’t know full sized was huge! I’d seen pics of it being worn by actresses and just assumed it looked so big because they’re all tiny Hollywood types! I’ll keep that in mind


----------



## elisabettaverde

For this weekend, I pulled out my black Patent leather Stam to make me think of Fall, even though it’s been close to 100 for days. 
@midniteluna 
I believe you have this sassy bag too!


----------



## Vintage_chloe_lover

elisabettaverde said:


> View attachment 4905663
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s one bag I will not part with...
> Baby Stam in Cassis.  Adorable and surprisingly roomy.


This colour is adorable... I'm on a quest to pick up a stam it was one of the it bags I never got to have back in the day..... Some great finds online now


----------



## maxww

These are the Stams (except the Burgundy mini) that I have acquired to replenish my bag collection that was lost due to a recent in home burglary. The burglars took most of the LVs and they also slashed the Stams. The burgundy mini was the only Stam that was somehow spared.

For me, the iconic Stam design is timeless. I just have to add them back to the collection. The price of these high quality glam bags is so reasonable in the second hand market that I do not have to feel guilty!


----------



## elisabettaverde

maxww said:


> These are the Stams (except the Burgundy mini) that I have acquired to replenish my bag collection that was lost due to a recent in home burglary. The burglars took most of the LVs and they also slashed the Stams. The burgundy mini was the only Stam that was somehow spared.
> 
> For me, the iconic Stam design is timeless. I just have to add them back to the collection. The price of these high quality glam bags is so reasonable in the second hand market that I do not have to feel guilty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5270890


Wow, so sorry to hear about that!
I spy two from my collection, the black patent just purchased and the Neiman Marcus gray and gold edition I ended up selling.  
These were just iconic, and high quality.  
So most of these are the ones you just bought? I’m still looking around myself for the mini stam, the one unicorn size in the middle.


----------



## maxww

elisabettaverde said:


> Wow, so sorry to hear about that!
> I spy two from my collection, the black patent just purchased and the Neiman Marcus gray and gold edition I ended up selling.
> These were just iconic, and high quality.
> So most of these are the ones you just bought? I’m still looking around myself for the mini stam, the one unicorn size in the middle.


Yes, I bought all of them recently except the burgundy mini Stam in the middle. I believe the black patent one with crystals is the St. Mark limited edition; the gray/pewter one is indeed the Nieman Marcus edition. I got both of these at unbelievable steep discount; apparently, people seem to favor regular Stams over the limited edition which is a little surprising!

The mini Stams are a lot harder to find. I bought the black mini recently and found that it is actually made of snake skin. It is beautiful but too fragile for everyday use!


----------



## elisabettaverde

My Silver Baby Stam ready for Christmas festivities.


----------



## midniteluna

elisabettaverde said:


> View attachment 5199144
> 
> For this weekend, I pulled out my black Patent leather Stam to make me think of Fall, even though it’s been close to 100 for days.
> @midniteluna
> I believe you have this sassy bag too!



 I haven't been on the forum for a long time!
 Looks gorgeous on you  I haven't been carrying mine for sometime, should probably bring this beauty out again soon!


----------



## midniteluna

maxww said:


> These are the Stams (except the Burgundy mini) that I have acquired to replenish my bag collection that was lost due to a recent in home burglary. The burglars took most of the LVs and they also slashed the Stams. The burgundy mini was the only Stam that was somehow spared.
> 
> For me, the iconic Stam design is timeless. I just have to add them back to the collection. The price of these high quality glam bags is so reasonable in the second hand market that I do not have to feel guilty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5270890


This is a gorgeous collection that you have  I'd love to get a regular leather Stam and Mini Stam to add to my collection but where I'm at the preloved marketise't saturated with choices ;(


----------

